# problem mit dhcp und adsl...

## Sas

hallo allerseits,

ich bekomme keine internet verbindung hin. meine netzwerkkarte (sis onboard, geht um n notebook) hab ich fest im kernel kompiliert, die funktioniert eigentlich auch und pppoe auch.

nur wenn ich per adsl-start ins inet wollte (habe tdsl, modem hängt direkt an der sis karte als eth0) gabs immer ein connection timeout.

dann hab ich hier im forum gelesen, dass ich in der conf.d/net eth0 keine ip zuweisen soll, sondern dhcp (is ja eigentlich auch klar...)

nur dummerweise wird eth0 jetzt beim booten nicht mehr richtig initialisiert. es kommt die fehlermeldung:

Bringing eth0 up

Error: Problem Starting needed services

"netmount" was not started

dann hab ich hier irgendwo im forum gelesen, dass acpi da probleme machen könnte und mal nen kernel komplett ohne acpi kompiliert, leider auch ohne erfolg...

sry, dass ich hier mit nem bereits oft besprochenen problem nerve, aber ich hab wirklich alles gelesen, was die suchfunktion dazu ausgespuckt hat und nichts hat mir weiter geholfen :[

ach ja, nochwas: ich hab auch gelesen, dhcp müsste im kernel mit kompiliert werden, allerdings habe ich im menuconfig nichts dergleichen gefunden. bin ich blind? oder wie heisst der entsprechende eintrag?

wenn ich von der life cd boote, klappts übrigens. (wie man meinem posting sicherlich entnehmen kann, bin ich total-newbie, also seid bitte nachsichtig ^^)

danke für eure hilfe

----------

## equinoxe

1. Mach das dhcp aus (Telekom vergibt die adressen nicht über das dhcp   Protokoll)

2. Das einzige was du mit deiner Netzwerkkarte machen musst ist sie aktivieren 

ifconfig eth0 up

Stell erstmal sicher ob deiner Karte nicht eine IP zugwiesen wurde

ifconfig eth0

Wenn da eine IP steht dann deaktivier die Karte wieder und aktivier sie wieder.

Dann loeschst du erstmal dein default gateway.

route del default

Wenn du das alles gemacht hast und rp-pppoe richtig konfiguriert wurde 

Benutzername, Passwort, ....

Dann machste ein 

adsl-start

Wenn es dann fehlschlegt dann schau in dein log-file vom pppd was da steht

und dann meld dich wieder.

Ich hoffe du weist was ein Gateway oder ein Router ist und du sitzt mit deinem Notebook nicht hinter einem und du versuchsts eine tdsl-verbindung durchs Gateway zu machen

----------

## Sas

also danke erstmal für deine hilfe...

ok, den eintrag iface_eth0="dhcp" hab ich aus /etc/conf.d/net entfernt.

ifconfig eht0 up hat auch geklappt, ne ip wurde _nicht_ zugewiesen.

route del default gibt SIOCDELRT: No such process zurück. (ein gateway hab ich in der conf.d/net nicht eingetragen)

wenn ich dann via adsl-start verbinden will, kommt immernoch ein timeout.

und ja, ich weiss was ein gateway ist (das "ich bin nen newbie" war nur auf linux bezogen), und wie ich schon geschrieben habe, ist _kein_ router dazwischen, sondern das adsl modem hängt direkt an eth0 (mit der lifecd klappts ja auch)

habs laptop ja extra direkt ans modem angeschlossen, damit ich die installation der wlan treiber noch was rauszögern kann und trotzdem schon inet hab  :Surprised: 

ach ja, noch was: immer wenn ich eth0 _nicht_ per conf.d/net ne ip adresse zuweise, bekomme ich

Bringing eth0 up

Error: Problem Starting needed services

"netmount" was not started

als fehlermeldung beim booten. was soll ich da eintragen?

und wo finde ich das log vom pppd?

----------

## equinoxe

Ok die Fehlermeldung SIOCDELRT: No such process zurück bekommst du wenn

keine Defaultroute vergeben wurde. Damit wollte ich sichergehen das du nicht

ein Gateway eingetragen hast und der beim Start aktiviert wurde.

Nächster Schritt: 

pppoe -T20 -I eth0 -D pppoe.log > /dev/null

Damit überprüfst du ob auch eine Antwort übermittelt wird die Ausgabe sollte ungefähr so aussehen

```

SENT PPPOE Discovery (8863) PADI sess-id 0 length 4

SourceAddr 00:00:1c:db:da:93 DestAddr ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff 01 01 00 00

RCVD PPPOE Discovery (8863) PADO sess-id 0 length 39

SourceAddr 00:01:96:99:50:b7 DestAddr 00:00:1c:db:da:93

01 01 00 00 01 02 00 0b-4f 53 4e 43 31 33 2d 6e

72 70 33 01 04 00 10 50-64 87 59 6d bf 73 00 1d

67 98 7d c2 d3 a5 32

SENT PPPOE Discovery (8863) PADR sess-id 0 length 24

SourceAddr 00:00:1c:db:da:93 DestAddr 00:01:96:99:50:b7

01 01 00 00 01 04 00 10-50 64 87 59 6d bf 73 00

1d 67 98 7d c2 d3 a5 32

```

Wenn das nicht klappt versuch deiner Netzwerkkarte eine statische Adresse zuzuweisen "1.1.1.1" und versuchs dann nochmal.

Wenn das klappt dann kommt ein 

tail -f /var/log/messages

Damit siehst du immer die aktuellsten meldungen

nun starte wieder adsl-start und poste mal die relevanten meldungen (die über den pppd)

----------

## Sas

wenn ich den befehl "pppoe -T20 -I eth0 -D pppoe.log > /dev/null" absetze passiert erstma ne zeitlang gar nix (steht der parameter -T20 für 20 sekunden timeout?) und dann bin ich einfach wieder am prompt. keine ausgabe, keine fehlermeldung, gar nix. ob ich eth0 jetzt ne ip zugewiesen hab oder nich, spielt da gar keine rolle, is immers gleiche.

ich hab schon angefangen zu zweifeln, ob ich den richtigen netzwerktreiber im kernel hab, also hab ich via lifecd gestartet und da wird genau der gleiche geladen. nur halt als modul, aber das macht ja eigentlich keinen unterschied....

der fehler beim booten, der immer kommt, wenn ich eth0 keine ip zuweise, macht mich auch noch stutzig... irgendwas stimmt doch da nicht  :Mad: 

und danke nochma für deine mühe...

----------

## equinoxe

Entferne mal das Startskript aus dem Default runlevel. Nachher wenn alles funktioniert kannste es hinzufügen.

rc-update del net.eth0 default

Versuch dann mal die Schritte von Vorher ifconfig eth0 up, ...

Ach ja kannst ja mal testen ob alles richtig verkabelt ist und der Acces-Concentrator erreichbar ist. (Aber wenn es von der livecd funktioniert dann müsste ja alles passen zur Sicherheit mach mal ein)

pppoe -I eth0 -A

Es müsste sowas dastehen:

```
--------------------------------------------

Access-Concentrator: OSNC13-nrp3

Got a cookie: 50 64 87 59 6d bf 73 00 1d 67 98 7d c2 d3 a5 32

AC-Ethernet-Address: 00:01:96:99:50:b7

--------------------------------------------
```

----------

## Sas

ok, startscript is draussen, aber geändert hat sich nix... verhält sich immernoch überall genau so, wie ichs beschrieben hab...

pppoe -I eth0 -A

liefert halt andere werte zurück, aber die struktur is die gleiche. war ja auch nicht anders zu erwarten.

was muss ich denn im kernel mitkompiliert haben, damits klappt? ich hab wenn ich mich recht entsinne netzwerkkartentreiber, pppoe und tcp/ip protokoll drinnen. habe zwischenzeitlich auch mal alles, wo irgendwo tcp oder ip vorkam angewählt (auch wenn mir eigentlich klar war, dass es damit nichts zu tun hat), aber ohne erfolg.

nen kernel ohne acpi support hat auch nix gebracht (hab gelesen, mit acpi träten so probleme oft auf).

ach ja, trotzdem würde mich mal interessieren, an welcher stelle ich pci=noacpi eintragen kann? ich dachte das kommt in die lilo.conf, aber das war wohl falsch :rolleyes:

----------

## Sas

ich hab mal per lifecd gebootet und /dev/hda1 nach / gemounted. wenn ich danach adsl-start ausführe, gibts wieder n timeout.

wenn ich dann neue configdateien via adsl-setup erstelle, gehts plötlzlich.

"alles klar" hab ich gedacht und kurzerhand das gesamte (funktionierende) verzeichnis /etc/ppp in meine normale (internetlose) umgebung kopiert und dachte dann musses ja gehen. war aber auch nix und jetzt fällt mir nix mehr ein 8[

----------

## // .Kn0rki

dann kanns ja so ziemlich nur noch am kernel liegen

ich hab einfach alle ppp sachen im kernel als modul reingebastelt

```
CONFIG_PPP=m

# CONFIG_PPP_MULTILINK is not set

# CONFIG_PPP_FILTER is not set

CONFIG_PPP_ASYNC=m

CONFIG_PPP_SYNC_TTY=m

CONFIG_PPP_DEFLATE=m

CONFIG_PPP_BSDCOMP=m

CONFIG_PPPOE=m
```

----------

## think4urs11

nur so eine Idee....

Wie ist deine eth0 eingestellt? 100FD? schau mal was

```
mii-tool eth0
```

ausgibt

Im Zweifelsfall mal versuchen mit

```
mii-tool -F 10baseT-HD eth0
```

die Geschwindigkeit auf den kleinsten gemeinsamen Nenner runterzudrehen. Die meisten DSL-Modems dürften nicht viel mehr als 10HD können.

----------

## Sas

danke nochma für eure antworten leute, das problem hat sich erledigt.

ich hab in guter windows manier (*g*) das system komplett neu aufgesetzt (diesmal stage2) und jetzt gehts.

ich wüsste eigentlich nicht, dass ich diesmal am kernel irgendwas geändert hätte, was da mit reinspielt, aber ich hab in den letzten 2 tagen viele kernel kompiliert, dass ich nicht ausschliessen will, dass ich irgendwann vor lauter bäumen den wald nicht mehr gesehen hab.

ach ja, dafür hab ich jetzt das nächste problem, allerdings glaub ich diesmal isses was einfacheres:  https://forums.gentoo.org/posting.php?mode=reply&t=65537

 :Wink: 

----------

